# 45 days



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Placed my young girl Diva aka Sadie with a trainer from West Va who believes in early conditioning
Diva had been with Sam 3 days when he sent Vid on her
FYI this is a 6 week pup from thread 5 Buns in the oven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPvrgRGuTZM


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice Dale and cool ass obstacle course


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! Of course I would expect any well bred terrier to do that. :wink:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward Weiss said:


> Placed my young girl Diva aka Sadie with a trainer from West Va who believes in early conditioning
> Diva had been with Sam 3 days when he sent Vid on her
> FYI this is a 6 week pup from thread 5 Buns in the oven
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPvrgRGuTZM


 
Very nice! What is she going to be trained in? Do you use your dales for manwork? Hunting?

I have to build an obstacle course like that...gave me a nice idea!



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice I like that keep on the good work !


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Very nice! What is she going to be trained in? Do you use your dales for manwork? Hunting?
> 
> I have to build an obstacle course like that...gave me a nice idea!
> 
> ...


Pups are from straight DDR(old East German)working Airedale lines.
Put a VPG3,FH,and both Upland and Retriever titles on my first Dale,now 11 1/2
The mother of this litter is an import,has hunt titles and was high Upland hunter at Airedale Hunt/Work Nationals. 2012 .I bird hunt her Nov- Jan..
These dogs are all rounders don't shed and have super prey drive...check hunt threads...do man work which is their forte in Germany, also had success here on ranch cutting and moving cattle.
My experience is they tend to be tight with who they percieve as pack leader indifferent to others.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward Weiss said:


> Pups are from straight DDR(old East German)working Airedale lines.
> Put a VPG3,FH,and both Upland and Retriever titles on my first Dale,now 11 1/2
> The mother of this litter is an import,has hunt titles and was high Upland hunter at Airedale Hunt/Work Nationals. 2012 .I bird hunt her Nov- Jan..
> These dogs are all rounders don't shed and have super prey drive...check hunt threads...do man work which is their forte in Germany, also had success here on ranch cutting and moving cattle.
> My experience is they tend to be tight with who they percieve as pack leader indifferent to others.


They seem to be very nice dogs. I have been interested in Dales a couple of years ago, but it was difficult to find appropriate ones. 

I wish you best of luck and success with your litter.


Regards


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Follow up on Diva aka Sadie as she gets a little in door attention
Sadie is a fire cracker and continues her working play time with terrific enthusiasm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJiyL36zjXE&edit=vd

Going on 9 weeks old


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

VERY cool set up and nice pup !


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Awesome work!! your dog will benefit from this for the rest of his life!

Id does not matter if he needed it or not.

Bravo


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great setup and very nice pup.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! When I had inside dogs there were rooms that were always off limits. Bedrooms for the most part but it depended on the dog. 
Wen people would ask me how I did that I simply said "you just never allow them to go where you don't want them to go." Unbelievably simple but beyond many folk's comprehension.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Since posting above vid on pup training, recieved vid from different owner of pup Doc Holliday aka Alf...

Vids a bit dark but I think you can make out the action...great minds think together


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mxry5qOdvE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looked simple enough. Of course a solid pup like that is a huge factor in training distractions like that. 
That's two videos with a vacuum. My first Border terrier wanted to kill anything with a motor on it. My wife thought it was cute when he attacked the vacuum cleaner. I didn't really know about it (pre retirement) till he tore off the front bumper on the vacuum. I told her "don't let him do it". She continued to allow it till he grabbed the vacuum bag and shook it all over the living room. She learned! :lol:


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Airedale pup groomed for pig hunting and you thought the DDR dogs were just for man work

http://youtu.be/b9ssxdH6aos


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My Dad had Airedales.

I nearly had tears in my eyes watching that video. Someone should show me their pup, any breed, doing similar.

Compliments!

Gill


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got this in from one of the new owners...pups now 10 weeks
http://youtu.be/Dl0dBQ7arkU
He had a flirt pole lying on top of some tools and heard a ruckus


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll bet that pup would stay there all day as long as the flirt pole didn't fly away. 
Having had a number of terriers I've never understood folks that say growling is stress related. I've never had one of any age that didn't sound like it was in a battle with tigers with all the growling and snarling they do. Don't recall seeing many on a tug or whatever that looked like anything but having a blast.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Have to agree Bob from a tug toy to a sleeve to a woodchuck it's been the same sound Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the Kerry Blues I had hunted above ground chucks and he would shake them so hard I always thought he was going to knock himself out the way the would smack himself in the head when he shook them. 
Birds were a different story. He HATED feathers in his mouth and when he retrieved quail it was always carried by the beak or feet. He acted like they were rolled in skunk shit or something but he sure could locate in the field.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Feathers not a problem but if you aren't quick they will be et!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Continuing story of Sadie...see first post....video taken from elevated site to focus on dog reaction to approaching weird guy wearing hood. 
He is starting at a distance and walking slowly forward not seen by camera till last few seconds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pq257Qs12A


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> Continuing story of Sadie...see first post....video taken from elevated site to focus on dog reaction to approaching weird guy wearing hood.
> He is starting at a distance and walking slowly forward not seen by camera till last few seconds
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pq257Qs12A



Nice bark! Not a come pet me bark. Just a tiny bit of stress a few times but she's holding ground. 
From the bit we can see the helper is doing a nice job of building on confidence. I suspect that will come easy for her. 
At this age......DAMN!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Axel says Happy Holidays...unlike the rest of his brood he isn't scheduled for protection sports or hunting fur and fowl...he's heading for a career in agility 
He is a lover not a fighter 


http://imgur.com/nB6tVKg


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Sadie shown earlier at 6 weeks doing an obstacle course and at about 12 weeks barking at the bad guy is now doing her thing with distraction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCRIzz2wkoc


----------

